# Steelheads on Ice!!



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey Uncle Milty....

Can I go too?  :lol: :yikes:


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DonP said:


> Hey Uncle Milty....
> 
> Can I go too?  :lol: :yikes:


Donald,
Yes, but first you must get a permission note from Uncle Spanky!!!:lol: 

Let's start looking at a date in February on White Lake. Suggestions?


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey Guys....

Just a thought here (which is dangerous in itself!!!) :lol:

I know the St. Joe river outing is usually sometime in February (I think).... so hopefully we can arrange a date that won't bump heads with it.




> Donald,
> Yes, but first you must get a permission note from Uncle Spanky!!!


:woohoo1: Alrighty then.... Hey Uncle Spanky!!!!!!!!! 

Please.... pretty please.... please... please.... Can I go???? Huh... huh... huh????


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DonP said:


> I know the St. Joe river outing is usually sometime in February.... so hopefully we can arrange a date that won't bump heads with it.


 
Yes, let's keep that in mind! Maybe we can get a weekend in between the two outings to save some "points" on the homefront.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

why wait so late? or is the fishing better later. i havent fished lakes only harbors for steel through the ice.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Later does not necessarily mean better. However, there is a pheasant outing coming up in toward the end of January. There would be nothing wrong with some pre-event scouting............:lol:


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

What about the weekend of January 22nd and 23rd?? Did you guys see my post about the Perch Festival that weekend?? There's a Steelhead Division in the fishing contest and the winner usually comes from either White or Pentwater Lake. I'll be fishing White Lake so I can run and get some chilli from the cook-off at noon on Saturday at the Montague VFW.

Perch Festival Thread

Perch Festival Information

If not that weekend, then please keep me informed on when and where. I'd like to meet some more members of this site.

I've got a few loaner Slammer Tip-Ups with rod/reel combos I'll have with if someone wants to give them a try (whoever uses them carries them or helps pull the sled).

have a Happy Holiday and watch that first ice!

-Matt


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

These aren't "secret spot" pics by any means as I've had them on my website for years. Here are the choices from S to N with a little info and nearby bait shops:

White Lake - access from Montague and Whitehall sides - moderate walk from right in both towns - Johnson's Great Outdoors or Armstrong's for bait









Pentwater Lake - shortest walk and there's a bar across the street - no bait shops nearby









Pere Marquette Lake - LONG walk or ride - P.M. Sports Center in Ludington has nearest bait









Manistee Lake - moderate walk towards Big M on East Lake - shorter walk near the Little M - Zajac's and Riley's for bait


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

been a while since I got any trout through the ice. I might even hafta try and make this one. I have done pentwater before, and perch fished on White, so either one works for me. I don't care much for PM lake........too many idiots on sleds there!

Set a date, I'll see what I can make happen.
Yes Double D, you have my blessing.

I will probably arraing the St Joe outting for late Feb or early March


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

if it is gonna be white lake how about some advice for accomadations in the area. no sense in driving over for a half day event. hopefully someone knows a place that will put up with us.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll get in touch with Tom/Hamilton Reef about White Lake stuff.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

The White is almost in my backyard. I have never fished for Steelhead through the ice but it seems like a good chance to see if you people are as darn ugly as I picture you. Count me in :lol:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Could I catch A 15# brown like this?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

BB,
Concerning your "ugly" comment..........most are except me and my buddy Danno. We have enough years under our belts to stave off any hints of ungliness.

Plugger,
It depends!!! Where did that monster come from?.........  :lol:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

It came from the hole you can see just to my right. This brown weighed 15#1oz. The next week another member took one alittle bigger. You cant tell from this picture but this fish had perfect river colors. My son wanted to frezze it whole and throw it on a stringer when we came in from hex fishing some night.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Definitely interested as well....hope the date works out...gilly


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hi there, HR just noticed this thread. I saw steelhead ice activity with two guys last Thursday (12/23) off Whitehall Goodrich Park. I wasn't nuts enough to walk out on the thin ice to do interview. The current under the ice does not make uniform thickness. They were out there fishing all weekend, so word will be out tomorrow that the ice is good. This will be just in time for the predicted 46-degree sloppy Thursday?

Matt is correct about the options for the Perch Festival weekend. That would put more activities with the outing and a few beers and prizes at the end of the day. We could use some more entries for the fun of it. However, that may also challenge the number of places to stay. The fishing in February is usually good all the way to March iceout. 

White Lake has one good advantage. We can sit in the trucks when the weather is bad. This is the standard way of fishing with binoculars or in Matt's case his beepers. We often munch on smoked steelhead caught the week before. The local COs know most everyone fishing during the week by their vehicles and they concur with fishing from the trucks. There are a few locals that are rude/violators, but they are the weekday crowd and normally skip the weekends. They can be controlled when they are confronted by groups with cell phones. Bait shops are located adjacent to Whitehall's Goodrich Park or four blocks away from Montague's boat launch.

I can check the motels & eateries when you decide which weekend you want. It would be best if it was a block of rooms at one location for serious discussions at the designated hospitality room.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Plug,
That is a dandy brown trout!!

Are you interested in the ice for steel.....or browns....outing on White Lake? If so, maybe we could ride down together. I have to pass your way.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Hamilton Reef said:


> There are a few locals that are rude/violators


You couldn't be refering to my "buddy" Charlie could you? :lol: 

Mitch


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Charlie provides the smoked fish. He sure is a gruffy ole sole, but probably not the best role model for f-language around the youngsters. JK has been ticked so many times by the COs that he beats them back to the ice before they can finish their papework.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I will have to see what the schedule is for my daughters indoor track but I wouldnt mind trying white lake or any where for that matter. Is the white lake bite early am? sounds like you wouldnt need a snowmachine or quad. I may even meet and fish for a while on the way to parts unknown. If the ice is favorable an early date may be good, leaves time for round two if we need to put additional whipin on those southern fish.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

If I can get out I'm there. Any current ice conditions?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I just stopped by White Lake at Whitehall's Goodrich Park 12/27am. There were 8 fishers from 6 vehicles. There is 4-5" ice. Nobody sitting in vehicles as they are all in a bs group out on the ice. I was not dressed wam enough for a ice hike. There will be more info later.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Count me in on this one. Any of the west side ports work for me.

Matt....have you ever fished Muskegon Lake? I see guys out there with slammers by the mouth but I know the current is tricky on Muskegon Lake. Never gotten the nads to give it a try.

White Lake is a good choice.

Sounds like a good turnout,

Scott


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

plugger said:


> It came from the hole you can see just to my right.


LMAO.......... :lol:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I stopped by WL 12/27, 2:30-3:00pm to bs with the guys on the ice. Only one flag all day. There is 4-5" of ice coming from the Whitehall side where vehicles are parked. There is less ice from Montague side which explains no vehicles in Montague parking lot. Noted so far is that most all the fish for last few days have been caught between 11:00am to 2:30pm. This works out great for morning coffee hour, fishing for 4-hour noon cycle, and back in time for afternoon coffee and nap before supper. :chillin:


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Great insperation Whit! White Lake will be fine. Count me in.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Tom,
Thanks for the report! We fished the Whitehall side years ago. At that time we parked what I think...can recall anyway...at a park/boat ramp that was straight north of the main drag...downtown Whitehall.


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

solasylum said:


> Matt....have you ever fished Muskegon Lake? I see guys out there with slammers by the mouth but I know the current is tricky on Muskegon Lake. Never gotten the nads to give it a try.


The "Death Ice"??... NO, I was taught when I was very young not to fish near the Muskegon River mouth. Too many tricky currents and slab wood. It seems that whenever you hear of someone falling through the ice and dying on Muskegon Lake, that's where it happened. I have fished for pike sort of near the South Branch off of Fisherman's Landing, but that's a long walk.

I knew about the action on White Lake over the weekend too, but promised who I heard it from not to tell anyone. Hope the ice holds up if temperatures go up like they're supposed to.

I'll be out there for the Perch Festival somewhere for sure and will try to make it to the Outing on Feb. 12 if possible.

-Matt


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Are you talking about Charlie? The Guy that must be in his 90's by now? 

I remember tip up fishing northerns in the narrows and he was ALWAYS down there as well...

If of course this is the same guy...


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Sure sounds like the same "Charlie" to me. I met him fishing the beach near that area. After he was done cussing me out for finding his secret honey hole he turned out to be a funny guy. He makes some mean smoked fish too!

Mitch


----------



## uniborn (Aug 30, 2002)

Ole Charlie is funnier than he!! ! He takes quite a bit to get used to. Some cant put up with his language. But if your anything like me, you almost fall on the ground laughing when he starts in ranting and raving. He is so comical when he is screaming at you. He once yelled at me for steeling his holes from the day before out steelie slammin out on whitelake. He drilled new holes within 2 feet of where my rods were. I about died!! 
I will be fishin quite abit during the week but the weekends are not for me out there. Also the 19th I have a wedding to go to( my cousins). I drove out to whitelake yesterday and the channel was still wide open out into the lake and no one was fishing in the A.M.. Ill be checkin it out for you guys!
uniborn


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I would love to go count me in. Maybe a few of us from the north could car pool down.


flydunker


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm almost for sure coming, I've been wanting to try this for ever.I don't care where we go,but I may need directions and a idea of where to stay.Rumor has it the wife may be coming along as well,she won't commit to it yet,but is showing some intrest,well see if she actually comes.Any tips on tackle or gear before hand would be helpful to me,I've got an idea of what I'll need,but could use a few pointers  I can't wait!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

flydunker said:


> I would love to go count me in. Maybe a few of us from the north could car pool down.
> flydunker


 
FD,
You could come over on US10 from Reed City and meet Toto and I at the Meijer parking lot just east of Ludington. Plugger may come, but I think he is doing a "stop by" on the way to or from other events. Rat Fink from Traverse City may be coming also, I'm not sure.

We can work something out.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Can anyone post a pic or diagram of these tip-up type rod holders, or a place where they can be purchased. If I could buy one, I could make others from it! Any info would be great.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Spanky,

One of the guys on this site makes the Slammers. I don't know who he is, but I would like to buy a couple myself. If someone can let him know perhaps he can send me a PM.

I remember someone saying he does a good job. 
Thanks


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Matt Shaulk(sp?) is the guy that you can order the kits from to make slammers. Here is the link:

http://www.slammertipup.com/


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'm going to close this thread and start a new one for the Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades Outing. That will save having to look at so many different threads to get info.


----------

